# Tutorial basico de AutoCad



## gca (Abr 27, 2009)

Bueno buscando encontre este tutorial (hecho por mi profesor) con el que yo aprendi en la secundaria a usar el autocad que es un programa para diseño de planos de dibujo tecnico.
Posteo este tutorial ya quen en el foro hay dos secciones: 

-Automatización, Electrónica industrial y de Potencia
-Robótica, Domótica y Mecatrónica , 

en donde aparte de electronica tambien hay partes mecanicas a diseñar.

Espero que les sirva, es facil de interpretar ya que esta hecho de profesor a alumno.

Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Abr 27, 2009)

Gracias, KiuKIV,

me va a servir mucho, he usado el Autocad, pero hay muchos comandos que no sé utilizar.

Igual sirve para las nuevas versiones, pues muchos comandos son los mismos.


----------



## gca (Abr 27, 2009)

Si yo tambien lo eh utilizado en el coleguio y es muy bueno el programa y facil de usar.

Saludos


----------

